# New bit of kit - MP-AES



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2021)

Hi all,
Some long-standing members may remember that we've been trying to buy some analytical kit to replace our AAS (<"atomic absorption spectrophotometer">). 


dw1305 said:


> If any-one is interested we are still trying to purchase an ICP, at the moment we are arguing about who pays for the argon (Ar). We have an AAS, but that uses acetylene and argon is a lot safer (which is why we may get the money for the ICP).



We didn't get the money for an ICP -MS, but the good news is that we've just bought an Agilent 4210 - MP AES - <"Microwave Plasma Atomic - Emission Spectroscope">.

It is installed, but not commissioned yet. Once it is up and running I'll try and run some tank water samples through it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (8 Dec 2021)

Oh, very interesting Darrel - are you going to be able to offer a paid water analysis service for interested UKAPS members?


----------



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2021)

Hi all,


Wookii said:


> are you going to be able to offer a paid water analysis service for interested UKAPS members?


Possibly, my guess that is, even with UKAPS discount, that it will come out fairly pricey.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2021)

Hi all,
This is it _in situ, _it is all connected up to the argon (Ar) and nitrogen (N) bottles (outside in a gas-safe cage) and extraction equipment. It just needs to all be signed off, and certificated, and then it is ready for use.






cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (8 Dec 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> This is it _in situ, _it is all connected up to the argon (Ar) and nitrogen (N) bottles (outside in a gas-safe cage) and extraction equipment. It just needs to all be signed off, and certificated, and then it is ready for use.
> 
> View attachment 178203
> ...



Looks very 'space age' - are you definitely sure its not a Star Trek replicator?






I think you should stand there and shout "Steak and chips" at it loudly several times, just to make sure!


----------



## dw1305 (8 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> are you definitely sure its not a Star Trek replicator?


As far as I know it may just be a cardboard box with flashing light (cheap 1970s stereo style). It looks like the ducting system was designed by Heath Robinson. 

Ceri is our Environmental Chemist and she is both a proper scientist and the one who know how it works. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (20 Dec 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Possibly, my guess that is, even with UKAPS discount, that it will come out fairly pricey.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hi @dw1305 

Just spotted this thread.

This is an exciting development.

Please keep us posted.

BTW, which aquarium water parameters would it be able to run? Total Organics by any chance? Organophosphate?

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (20 Dec 2021)

Hi all, 


jaypeecee said:


> Please keep us posted.


Hopefully fully commissioned by the start of February 2022.


jaypeecee said:


> which aquarium water parameters would it be able to run? Total Organics by any chance? Organophosphate?


Just ions, so orthophosphate (PO4---) should be an option, and a better level of detection (so in the ppb range).

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Dec 2021)

Would be interesting to see some hobby test kit comparisons to see if that could be put to bed and sticky it. 😀


----------



## dw1305 (28 Jan 2022)

Hi all, 


dw1305 said:


> Hopefully fully commissioned by the start of February 2022.


Now up and running.

cheers Darrel


----------



## JacksonL (28 Jan 2022)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Would be interesting to see some hobby test kit comparisons to see if that could be put to bed and sticky it. 😀


it would be interesting to see how far off various test kits were. Not a cheap exercise though I imagine.


----------



## Hufsa (28 Jan 2022)

JacksonL said:


> it would be interesting to see how far off various test kits were. Not a cheap exercise though I imagine.


Im not gonna say the price of Darrel's Star Trek Replicator would be the same as a full set of every hobby test from every manufacturer, BUT it might be close


----------



## swyftfeet (28 Jan 2022)




----------



## jaypeecee (28 Jan 2022)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Would be interesting to see some hobby test kit comparisons to see if that could be put to bed and sticky it.


Hi @AverageWhiteBloke & @dw1305

It certainly would be interesting to check hobby test kits against the Agilent 4210 - MP AES. For the most part, I use JBL test kits but I also use a couple of Hanna _Checker_ photometers. I'd be prepared to pay for tests, budget permitting!

JPC


----------

